# Xbox Live Furry Clan



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

This is a Light Xbox Clan that is ran by Billy Kitty and MizuDoragon. They are the one's to contact on Xbox Live (Doesn't mean skip me or anybody else. Just if you wish to contact about the actual happenings in the Live relm, it's them you want). I manage the rooster list here on FA. If you have interest, post a comment, and I'll check it out. We're no denying anyone, yet, so yea.

I am away from my Xbox, since I'm visiting Family in Japan. I accept friend requests via Zune Social, so if you have a message of any sort, I won't get it. Just send me a raw Friend request. Once I get back to my 360, I'll go through the list and request everybody else back 


*CLAN INFO:*

*Founders:* Billykitty (GT: Billykitty), MizuDoragon (GT: Waterdragonn), and bomba bomba.

*Manager:* Arcadium.
*
Twitter: *www.twitter.com/furfection

*Podcast Apperances*

Anthromedia (Billy Kitty, MizuDoragon) [COMPLETED]
FursonaPod [EPISODE 11] (MizuDoragon) [COMPLETED]
Yetanotherfurrypodcast (MizuDoragon)
*FURFECTIONCAST* (Ep.1 - MizuDoragon, I am a Communist, Arcadium)


*Total Members*: 29


(Im in Japan for the next 6 weeks. If you wish to Joinm drop in and post. Ill check in as much as possible. Just because your not listed, does not mean your not in it. Give me time, and ill pop you in!)


*TOURNAMENTS:*

CoD 4 (9 PM Saturday. 06/11/09). Follow this Link ---> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44786


*Players:*
Sipycup (GAMERTAG: E IN II G IVI A)
MizuDoragon (GAMERTAG: Waterdragonn)
SkullDragonX (GT. FAF UNKOWN)
Foxbyte (GAMERTAG: xvxFROSTBYTExvx)
Runeaddyste (GT. FAF UNKOWN)
YinYangDragon (GT. FAF UNKOWN)
CrispSkittlez (GAMERTAG: CrispSkittlez)
Billykitty (GAMERTAG: blaaarrrg)
Arcadium (GAMERTAG: SEGA1177) [*LIVE STATUS: SILVER D:*]
Kamoku (GAMERTAG: Kamoku Hyou)
Yinyangdragon (GAMERTAG: Ferretmasta)
Lukar (GAMERTAG: LUKAR)
Kyoujiin (GAMERTAG: Kyoujiin)
k9hybrid (GAMERTAG: TK5188 )
Sulfur (GAMERTAG: WolfxLycan)
HollyHeist (GAMERTAG: Kore341)
chrispenguin (GAMERTAG: StopHallamTime)
shadowmeyer (GAMERTAG: Fox Remington)
Vexer (GAMERTAG:  FNBNxHelios)
Volf (GAMERTAG: KingVolf)
Sephiroya (GAMERTAG: Sephiroya)
Charrio (GAMERTAG: MrCharrio)
Fangborn (GAMERTAG: Fang)
Sirus Diarota (GAMERTAG: TheMadDJ)
Coolcat33333 (GAMERTAG: Coolcat33333)
lokilullaby (GAMERTAG: Loki Lullaby)
* 

FAF-less Members*
(GAMERTAG: Useless Kitsune)

*

Private members*
I am a Communist (PM for Gamertag)



*GAME LEADERS*
Soul Calibur  IV (MizuDoragon)
Halo 3 (SkullDragon) UselessKitsune (Co-Leader)
Guitar Hero: World Tour (Runeaddyste)
Call Of Duty 4: Modern War-fare (YinYangDragon)
Rock Band 2, Guitar Hero 3, and Guitar Hero :Metallica (Fox431)
Halo Wars (UslessKitsune)
Red Faction (I am a Communist)
Modern Warfare 2 (I am a Communist [He had Dibs])
Battlefield 1943 (CrispSkittlez)

*GAMES UP FOR GRABS** (LEADERLESS)*
Left 4 Dead (Competition)
Castle Crashers
Street Fighter 4

(Post one up if you want one!)





*WII DEPARTMENT:

**Games:
*PokÃ©mon Battle Revolution


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 15, 2009)

Im in before, so i guess im in now Yay


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> Im in before, so i guess im in now Yay



Gamertag?


----------



## FrostByte421 (Jun 15, 2009)

Im interested.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for re-doing the thread! My GT is Waterdragonn, and I'm leader of Soul Calibur IV. SkullDragonX is Halo 3 leader, there is a competition for L4D, Runeaddyste is GH:WT leader, YinYangDragon Is COD4 leader, and Fox431 is RB2, GH3, and GH:Metallica. Apart from that, leaderless games are Halo Wars, Castle Crashers, and Street Fighter 4.


----------



## billykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

dude... my account got deleted XDD weeeiiird anyways its awesome this is back u... oh and arc for restarting this me and miz wanna take you with us on our special interview segment on anthromedia podcast! =D


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey, GT: CrispSkittlez

I'm contested in the L4D bout, so, yeah....


----------



## billykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

oh yea forgot to mention >.>

GT: blaaarrrg aaannnd im the leader/co-founder of the clan ^_^ the other founders are miz and bomba bomba being computer only sadly =/ hope that helps some people <.<
 id post a list of current members gt's but i am watchin a movie XD and im lazy... ish


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

billykitty said:


> dude... my account got deleted XDD weeeiiird anyways its awesome this is back u... oh and arc for restarting this me and miz wanna take you with us on our special interview segment on anthromedia podcast! =D



I heard! Thanks a ton! I'm a regular listener of Anthromedia, so I happily accepted.


And were doing good to Repair ourselves here! We got a good steady list so far. However, so far, there's three that i don't know if it's there GT, or the FAF user-name (See List). Do you know what name the match up too?


----------



## billykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

oh and my current list of added members are (only gts... lol)
TheFurryList
CrispSkittlez
ferretmasta
gamefreaks21
General J0nes
RagingWasTaken
Runeaddyste
Sega1177
SkullDragon X
V JAK3ST3R B V
Waterdragoon
Wolven Zhael
x13RADx

(thats all thats enlisted ATM of course i should include the two unincluded ppl above me)


----------



## billykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

uuuuhhh and rune thats his gt and faf... i think XD and yinyang uuuuuhhhhh thats his faf i forgot the gt its one the ones above.... cant be sure which


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

billykitty said:


> oh and my current list of added members are (only gts... lol)
> TheFurryList
> CrispSkittlez
> ferretmasta
> ...




O.O

We're gonna need all these people to come here, so i can make sure i get there FAF usernames. Cause that is gonna be impossible to list right now XD


----------



## billykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

hey get on xbox.com arc and do me the favor i asked there XD not on an xbox lol it has to be from a comp


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 15, 2009)

Arcadium, maybe you should take care of FAF, while we take care of Anthropod.org. It'd take a bit off our shoulders. That is, if Bully is OK with it.


----------



## billykitty (Jun 15, 2009)

lol arc can manage faf XD though ill still be here to add new members and the general what-not


----------



## Kamoku (Jun 15, 2009)

I was wondering where this thread went XD

GT: Kamoku Hyou (CoD4/RB2/GH(wt/m/sh/3))


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

Sounds cool with me. I ran out of time, but i'll finish up organizing the list Billy submitted tomorrow. I mean, i don't really visit Anthropod forum wise, but i get on FAF daily. So, i'd be happy to do this for the Clan.


----------



## Kamoku (Jun 15, 2009)

Also added: Yinyangdragon's XBL is Ferretmasta


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 15, 2009)

add Useless Kitsune.


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> add Useless Kitsune.



Does he have a FAF?


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

Kamoku said:


> Also added: Yinyangdragon's XBL is Ferretmasta



Mkay. Inside the list!


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 15, 2009)

HAI D00DZ  My forum account got raped by the update and I had to make a new one.  I played with two of you guys a few nights ago, was actually rather fun, it didn't turn out like I thought.  Gratz to you.


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> HAI D00DZ  My forum account got raped by the update and I had to make a new one.  I played with two of you guys a few nights ago, was actually rather fun, it didn't turn out like I thought.  Gratz to you.



Hmm. You want in?


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 15, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Hmm. You want in?



 Meh, I'm not really into clans because people seem to take them WAY too seriously, but I'll still play with you guys. Also please excuse the fact that I don't like posting my gamertag or stuff like that on a public forum. I posted my damn AIM screen name on a forum once and until the day I changed it I got random assholes who I didn't even know trying to talk to me. I can PM it to you and I'm on ferretmasta's friends list (Starts with an "M" and ends with an "A").


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 15, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Meh, I'm not really into clans because people seem to take them WAY too seriously, but I'll still play with you guys. Also please excuse the fact that I don't like posting my gamertag or stuff like that on a public forum. I posted my damn AIM screen name on a forum once and until the day I changed it I got random assholes who I didn't even know trying to talk to me. I can PM it to you and I'm on ferretmasta's friends list (Starts with an "M" and ends with an "A").



I don't have gold at the moment, so it's cool. As long as you know how to get in with one of us, i'm sure your welcomed to play anytime.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 15, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I don't have gold at the moment, so it's cool. As long as you know how to get in with one of us, i'm sure your welcomed to play anytime.



 Mmmmk, add my name to the list and say to PM me for the gamertag


----------



## Lukar (Jun 15, 2009)

Eh, what the hell. I'll join. =3 My Gamertag's Lukar. Although at the moment, my Live status is Silver, and I don't plan on upgrading again for quite some time- atleast not until I can get more games (Planning on getting Guitar Hero World Tour and Guitar Hero: Metallica, and a few others).


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, Useless Kitsune is his GT, and he doesn't have a FAF.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jun 16, 2009)

we gonna do Arcade leaders


----------



## Bambi (Jun 16, 2009)

Just be prepared to be bombarded by people who want to send you half naked pictures of themselves. 

I would love to do a furry XBox Live group, but I've already got people. Great idea in principle, but needs less teenagers acting promiscuous after hours.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd be up for playing with you all sometime, most likely.. I've been lately playing CoD4, sometiems Halo 3. I'm currently in clan TRAG.. we've got a few furries, but yeah.

gamertag: Kyoujiin


----------



## billykitty (Jun 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Just be prepared to be bombarded by people who want to send you half naked pictures of themselves.
> 
> I would love to do a furry XBox Live group, but I've already got people. Great idea in principle, but needs less teenagers acting promiscuous after hours.



promiscuous? i dont think anything like thats been happening... atleast i hope not...


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 16, 2009)

It may very well happen later. I've heard of things like that. I hope it doesn't happen, but when it does, be prepared to start blocking communications left and right.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 16, 2009)

I've changed my mind, I will join your clan.


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 16, 2009)

Mkay. I'm on my buds iPod Touch at Canabie Lake park. But, as soon as I get home, I'll add all you newbies right to the list. :3


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 16, 2009)

Still no CoD 5 :0

Can we please put it in. CoD Modern Warefare 2 will becoming out soon so number one will be out of date. 

Lets at least put the newest instalment of the Call of Duty's

And if no one is going to take the leader of the Left for Dead I guess ill take it, If its ok with you. =]


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 16, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> Still no CoD 5 :0
> 
> Can we please put it in. CoD Modern Warefare 2 will becoming out soon so number one will be out of date.
> 
> ...



Since i'm on Silver, i don't interact with the LIVE realm. Apparently there is a contest for it. Check in with Mizu or Billy for info on that.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep, it is contested. We don't know the specifics (I don't have the game, same goes for Billy), so they'll post the winner. I want to also add TeamFortress2 as a game because I hear a TON of furries play it. I will also be on an episode of Fursonapod, so check it out

Maybe we should put a podcast part in our info if we get invited to more...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, who's involved in the L4D dispute, I need to know who I'm gonna have to bandage up later.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 16, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Yeah, who's involved in the L4D dispute, I need to know who I'm gonna have to bandage up later.



I would say me, but I lack an actual copy of the game. D:


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 16, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Yep, it is contested. We don't know the specifics (I don't have the game, same goes for Billy), so they'll post the winner. I want to also add TeamFortress2 as a game because I hear a TON of furries play it. I will also be on an episode of Fursonapod, so check it out
> 
> Maybe we should put a podcast part in our info if we get invited to more...


 

I got Left 4 Dead. If you two both don't have it why dont give it up to me =]


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 16, 2009)

Because in the old thread (let it R.I.P where deleted stuff goes), people wanted to fight for L4D. I may google it, because I saw parts of the old thread there. Bits and pieces though.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 17, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> I got Left 4 Dead. If you two both don't have it why dont give it up to me =]



I have it!

I'm fighting for it!


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 17, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I have it!
> 
> I'm fighting for it!


 
ITS ON!!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 17, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> ITS ON!!



Alright, send a friend invite to "CrispSkittlez" and we can get it done.
I seem to remember there being one more person, am I mistaken?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 17, 2009)

I think there was another. To whoever wanted to compete, you have until Friday!


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 17, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Alright, send a friend invite to "CrispSkittlez" and we can get it done.
> I seem to remember there being one more person, am I mistaken?


 
Xbox live aint working right now dummy. Still 2 hours until the done updating


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 17, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> Xbox live aint working right now dummy. Still 2 hours until the done updating



I know that. I meant when it's back up and you've got a minute.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jun 17, 2009)

i've been robbed! someone has nicked my wireless network adap and 3 of my games!


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 17, 2009)

Is the rest of your property alright? Were you hurt? Did you file a police report yet?


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, surprised that they didn't take the 360 to be honest with you. All i'm left with is Soul Caliber 4, Indiana Jones/Kung-fu panda and my Arcade games. whoever took my stuff to GHWT without the guitar.

This takes the royal whizz


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 17, 2009)

As long as you weren't harmed... I'll take over WT until you get another copy, but file a police report. Damn, even crime is feeling the recession to steal shat and not be careful about it...


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 17, 2009)

So when are we actually gunna play stuff?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, when we have more members, I'm organizing a bit of a tourniment on SCIV with an exhibition match against me for the winner. The other leaders have their own plans.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 17, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Well, when we have more members, I'm organizing a bit of a tourniment on SCIV with an exhibition match against me for the winner. The other leaders have their own plans.



  I see.  The only games off that list I have are Halo, CoD4, and GH 3, but the only game from that list I play anymore is CoD.  I also am ashamed at the lack of Red Faction: Guerrilla in here.


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope billy got my PM on his favor. Has anyone heard from him?


----------



## billykitty (Jun 18, 2009)

yes yes i live... though i am really over worked and sleep deprived XD i have tomorrow off i think so if anyone needs anything or wants to play ill be on... oh and commy i do have red faction i just havnt played it much do to work consuming all my time oh and anyone who wants to check it out i started a clan twitter (really just so i could keep up with whats goin on during my family reunion) so uhm yea thats all i gotta say atm

http://twitter.com/furfection


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

lol x-x at least my name wasnt stolen and slandered lol

um...if anyone wants to play Cod4 ill be on this weekend, and all day this friday and next week on thursday i graduate 

so um....yea lol


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

Just hit 281,255 on Hard Mode Guitar Hero 3 :3

92% of notes hit (Metallica - All Nightmare Long) MY BEST RUN YET and it beat my run with star power >.> im getting better

Previous High Score was 259,990 =D


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 18, 2009)

Thankfully, I've graduated up to expert on L4D so I have a feeling that my chances of winning are greater than they once were...... however much chance I started with is open to discussion.

Also, I know we're competing over the whole leadership thing, but we haven't actually decided how we're going to go about choosing a winner in this debate.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 18, 2009)

Let's see... How about Whoever survives longest, or last one left?


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

whatever works lol :3 i would actually love to play left 4 dead with people who wont kick me out of the room >:


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd love to play L4D with somebody who doesn't tell me they're going to their probation meeting after our current campaign.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

considering how close i am to selling the game it would be an improvement >:


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay, now that it's been established that we all want to play the bloody thing, we should probably coordinate when.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

im free til monday :/ lol


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 18, 2009)

K, I can play anytime except for this upcoming Tuesday as I have my final provincial exam. Keep in mind though that we probably don't all live in the same time zone.

I never get used to the fact that it's a different time somewhere else.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

GMT -5 for me :/ im open all day friday if you wanna play then lol


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 18, 2009)

Sounds cool, I'm on GMT -8, so that would mean you're 3 hours ahead....  I think.....
idk, I'm still trying to figure out what all that stuff means.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

your 3 hours behind :/ having friends on the west coast helps with things lol

would uh...12 your time be good?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be awake by then.


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 18, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Yeah, I'll be awake by then.


 
You gonna get back online crisp. 
What happened to that 1v1?

Scared? jk


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 18, 2009)

lol wanna play l4d sipy >.> im bored now lol


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 18, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> You gonna get back online crisp.
> What happened to that 1v1?
> 
> Scared? jk



I'll get on in a few minutes, my little sister's playing L4D right now.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow. I just realized just how much I need to get L4D and stuff.


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 18, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Wow. I just realized just how much I need to get L4D and stuff.



It's an amazing game. Valve always seems to bring the best out of anything.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 19, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> It's an amazing game. Valve always seems to bring the best out of anything.



Lol, it is pretty fun. I'll borrow it from my friend sometime in the future... probably when he gets Bioshock 2.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 19, 2009)

I saw you guys playing but I was too busy kickin' ass with my RL friends. I'll be sure yo play with you another time.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jun 19, 2009)

Update:
Police in my area are not willing to help, so i have no hope of getting it back, seeing as there are no signs of a break in.
Oh well, i get paid Â£40 this Saturday, Â£80 next saturday, Â£210 the tuesday following and Â£40 every saturday there after. i should be able to get stuff bought back over time. Plus, i'm getting Education maintainence allowence of Â£30 every friday and a bonus of Â£100 once all my works done.


----------



## D Void (Jun 19, 2009)

Guys I'v recently been having a problem with my live connection.
But it seems to be okay now. Send us a message if ya wanna game.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

i just got the orange box ITS FUN


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 19, 2009)

have you beat Portal or Half Life 2 yet? those are Valve's best games!


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

not yet but i was in a friends party...and we were thinking...what if halo wars had gordon freeman as a unit...xD 

Upgrade 1 Crowbar
Upgrade 2 Twin Crowbar
Upgrade 3 Gordon GodMode xD

This is FREEMAN!! rofl....good times


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 19, 2009)

So how often do you guys play CoD4?


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

i can play now if you want communist


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 19, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> i can play now if you want communist



 Me and some friends are on, you can join in if you want


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 19, 2009)

I still need somebody to play Soul Calibur IV with! Come on! Anybody!?! No one's in the chair, c'mon! C'mon!


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 19, 2009)

i dont have sc4 :/


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, and follow us at http://www.twitter.com/furfection


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 19, 2009)

So who here has Red Faction?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, no Red Faction here.

So, was there any conclusion reached from that L4D session a few days ago?
We pretty much were just killing each other the whole time.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, I've spread this to the Wii. We now have a PokÃ©mon Battle Revolution branch. Anybody want to join?


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna get that game for my wii.
Sept my sister won't cough up the money she owes me


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 20, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> So how often do you guys play CoD4?



I'm down for some cod4 buddy =)

I would love to practice with anyone from here on cod4, but I have other obligations with a GB clan and you can't be in two :/ I'm rockin a 2.0 k/d!

All this L4D talk makes me want to re-buy it. My disk started to crack from.. well it looks like the inside in a way  really weird. I only had like 3 achievements left to get >.>


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I'm down for some cod4 buddy =)
> 
> I would love to practice with anyone from here on cod4, but I have other obligations with a GB clan and you can't be in two :/ I'm rockin a 2.0 k/d!


 
I'll play you at cod4 some time mate
and actually I used to be in two clans, but if we had games against each other I would play on the first clan.

Anyone want a game of CoD4 Gears2 or GTA4 message me on XBOX.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 20, 2009)

If anyone sees me on Xbox Live for the next few... whatever, then it's not me, it's my friend. I'm letting him use my account because his is fucked up right now.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok guys, time for a little contest. I want Furfection to have a logo, so I want YOU to design it! It is open to all clan members, including leaders. The winner will have his/her artwork chosen as the Furfection symbol, and will get to be on an episode of our podcast if/when we do it! Good luck, and let the artist who doesn't suck as bad as me win!


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm on XBL right now playing ghostbusters, if anyone wants to play anything let me know


----------



## Lukar (Jun 20, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I'm on XBL right now playing ghostbusters, if anyone wants to play anything let me know



Is Ghostbusters any good? I may get it in the future.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 21, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Is Ghostbusters any good? I may get it in the future.



 If you like ghostbusters, its epicly awesome. If not, its probably passable, though still fun.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 21, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Ok guys, time for a little contest. I want Furfection to have a logo, so I want YOU to design it! It is open to all clan members, including leaders. The winner will have his/her artwork chosen as the Furfection symbol, and will get to be on an episode of our podcast if/when we do it! Good luck, and let the artist who doesn't suck as bad as me win!



You jerk, I'm gonna lose sleep over this one.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 21, 2009)

I suck, don't I?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 21, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I suck, don't I?



Yes, you do. XD

Anyways, weren't we planning on getting our own podcast eventually?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep, but just in case something pops up, I put 'if'. Anyways, good luck with the logo! We like free art for our benefit *thumbs up*


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok, Don't try to talk with me on XBL for a while, as my microphone was chewed up by my cat. If you want to talk, do so on Skype. my skype name is Mizryuu.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 22, 2009)

So when do you guys play stuff? I haven't really seen everyone together playing stuff before.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 22, 2009)

We play Halo 3 together mostly. Billy is gone though, and I'm not a shooter-type gamer. Ask SkullDragon.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 22, 2009)

Why Halo 3? The MP sucks in it.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

i ust finished one of the rpg's i was having problems with so....ill be playing either Halo Wars or cod4 or TF2 >.>


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Why Halo 3? The MP sucks in it.


 
I used to love halo 3, now I'm inclined to agree, 
the MP is repetative and boring.
More of a CoD4 and Gears 2 player myslef.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jun 22, 2009)

Getting another wireless network adaptor next week to replace the one stolen from me. 4 games in my lib at the mo, bar the ones from xbox live arcade.

SCIV
GHWT
Dynasty warriors 6
Resident evil 5


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

Runeaddyste said:


> Getting another wireless network adaptor next week to replace the one stolen from me. 4 games in my lib at the mo, bar the ones from xbox live arcade.
> 
> SCIV
> GHWT
> ...


 
You wanna mercenary it up on Ressy 5?


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jun 22, 2009)

wait until sat, i have vs mode aswell


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 22, 2009)

Just wondering what the deadline is for the logo, thx. ^^


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 22, 2009)

Judging begins at the start of July (around the 2nd or 3rd)


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

:3 if anyone wants to talk im on xbl playing wolfenstein 3d >.>


----------



## k9hybrid (Jun 22, 2009)

Ide love to be added to this ^^ My GT is TK5188  Im a L4D master


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 22, 2009)

k9hybrid said:


> Ide love to be added to this ^^ My GT is TK5188  Im a L4D master



 I added you.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 22, 2009)

i am getting ready to play cod4 all who wanna get in on it let me know :3


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 22, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> i am getting ready to play cod4 all who wanna get in on it let me know :3



 I'll play some later


----------



## k9hybrid (Jun 23, 2009)

yay i have been added! woot


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jun 23, 2009)

Competition for takeover!

This is just for those of you who consider yourselves GHWT gods. I am setting up a Twin Point tourney. Basically, you have to play both guitar and vocals (use Xbox headset if you don't have the mic) and see if you can take my position as GHWT Leader.

Here are the settings:
Guitar Lvl: Expert
Vocal lvl: medium

be warned of the track list, you may need to download a song or two. These are the set list tracks...

Beat it by Micheal Jackson
Misery business by Paramore
Mr Crowley by Ozzy Ozbourne
BYOB by System of a down, and finally
Satch Boogie by Joey satriani.

On the downloadable side...

What's my age again by Blink 182
In the shadows by the Rasmus and
The bitter end by Placebo.

Get ready to blow!

Competition will take place Sunday 19th July, you have less than a month to prepare.
Non-europians wont be able to download in the shadows or the bitter end.

PM me to enter and i will set up a table. It has to be a divisionable knockout tourney so cut offs will be made past 4, 8, 16 or 32 players.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 23, 2009)

I've sent out friend requests to like 3 of you and nobody has accepted any of them >_>


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, I did


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey, I changed my name from TbH Sipy Cup to E IN II G IVI A. 

When ever you get a chance can u change it on the roster/list thingy. Thx


----------



## Superdoh (Jun 24, 2009)

Well I'm not a very skilled Gamer, but since I got Gold I been meaning to want to play with people and like the guy said earlier, I'm not interested if this clan takes itself way too seriously..( displince a gamer for not showing up or causing them to lose in a team game) but yeah I'm looking for Fur Gamers, my GT is in my profile if you want to know, see ya around furfriends X3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 24, 2009)

Superdoh said:


> Well I'm not a very skilled Gamer, but since I got Gold I been meaning to want to play with people and like the guy said earlier, I'm not interested if this clan takes itself way too seriously..( displince a gamer for not showing up or causing them to lose in a team game) but yeah I'm looking for Fur Gamers, my GT is in my profile if you want to know, see ya around furfriends X3



Well, as far as I'm aware, we're not serious demons of gaming, we like having fun.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 24, 2009)

So has anyone else DLed the new fallout DLC?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 24, 2009)

We may organize a tourney once in a while, but we generally are just here for fun and friendly competition.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 24, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> We may organize a tourney once in a while, but we generally are just here for fun and friendly competition.



We need a CoD4 tournament.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Jun 25, 2009)

everyone, update.
I'm moving home next wednesday and i won't have any access to XBOX Live for a LONG time. Ignore my last post, and i need Billykitty or Mizu to take me off of the clan for a while.

Sorry everyone.


----------



## Kamoku (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey..Anybody up for some Guitar Hero Metallica today? =P Looking for some expurt Geturists and possibly a Sanger if anyone would like to. Maybe even some RB2 or GHWT? Hit me up on XBL or something, I should be on and ready to play at around eight or so (gotta wait till my room mate wakes up...I drum loud for emphasis XD)


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 25, 2009)

i just got re:5 >: so...hope to find someone who has it lol


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright, my Gold membership ran out on Monday, so nobody should be on my account now, lol.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 25, 2009)

My neighbor's reposesing Halo, so I'll either have to wait till he's done with it or jusy buy my own.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 25, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> i just got re:5 >: so...hope to find someone who has it lol



I got RE5 and I'll play some with you if I get a chance.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 25, 2009)

sweet lol :3 just starting out and i got versus...im on the ranked list


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 25, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> sweet lol :3 just starting out and i got versus...im on the ranked list



I never DLed verses... seemed like it would end up being kinda boring.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2009)

I tried playing with furries on XBL one time.

Too much whining, too much high pitched nerdy voices, and too much babbling about furfag porn during the match.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 25, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> I tried playing with furries on XBL one time.
> 
> Too much whining, too much high pitched nerdy voices, and too much babbling about furfag porn during the match.



That's why you sit back and laugh at all the crazy retards! I mean, its free entertainment! At least not all of them are like that.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> I tried playing with furries on XBL one time.
> 
> Too much whining, too much high pitched nerdy voices, and too much babbling about furfag porn during the match.



I guess you played with some real characters. Now, I know you don't think of US like that, but there are a LOT of closed minded people out there.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> I tried playing with furries on XBL one time.
> 
> Too much whining, too much high pitched nerdy voices, and too much babbling about furfag porn during the match.


i have a gay voice over xbl (then again everyone sounds wierd on the internet)
i only whine when i play cod4
and i have yet to talk about porn 

lets play together lol


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> i have a gay voice over xbl (then again everyone sounds wierd on the internet)
> i only whine when i play cod4
> and i have yet to talk about porn
> 
> lets play together lol



No.

Because I'm an elitist prick about my teams in CoD4.
And I hate constant whining in the match, it disrupts my sniping.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 25, 2009)

I think there's a button for that. It's called "mute"


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> No.
> 
> Because I'm an elitist prick about my teams in CoD4.
> And I hate constant whining in the match, it disrupts my sniping.


rofl and the 10 year old kids who whine about modded controllers annoy me


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> rofl and the 10 year old kids who whine about modded controllers annoy me



Aha, I hear that. Because it's totally impossible for you to flex the muscles in your hand so that your fingers twitch at a rapid speed.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Aha, I hear that. Because it's totally impossible for you to flex the muscles in your hand so that your fingers twitch at a rapid speed.


heh what perks you use to snipe, for me its UAV Jammer, Claymores, and Deep Impact


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahh, it all works out after all ^^


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 26, 2009)

YinYangDragon said:


> heh what perks you use to snipe, for me its UAV Jammer, Claymores, and Deep Impact



UAV jammer is useless on a sniper (lol, why did I put spider?). The first time you shoot, that's it.

Claymores fail half the time.

I use a .50 cal sniper with a Desert Eagle, perks are Bandolier, Stopping Power, and Deep Impact.

I usually have a 5:1 or 6:1 k:d ratio.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 26, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> UAV jammer is useless on a sniper (lol, why did I put spider?). The first time you shoot, that's it.
> 
> Claymores fail half the time.
> 
> ...



 Real men use the dragunov!


----------



## Molotov (Jun 26, 2009)

Suicide Grenadier, fuuuuuuck yeah.

Extra laughs if you manage to kill a group by doing that, I would know, heh heh. 
More intimidating to the newbies, laughable from the pros.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 26, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> UAV jammer is useless on a sniper (lol, why did I put spider?). The first time you shoot, that's it.
> 
> Claymores fail half the time.
> 
> ...



meh its only on there for when i wanna knife pretty much :/


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 26, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Real men use the dragunov!



hahaha nice.

ok fellow cod4 nerds.

I just prestiged again because I was getting bored and I'm not all that and a bag of chips when I snipe. Should I just re-level my M40 again, or just wait till I get the .50 cal. Which one is better?

I usually just run AK-47/M16 for assaults, Ak74u/P90 for my sub classes and I'm leaving my shotty to pick up the sniper rifles on my 5th custom spot.

Gimmie hints to be a better sniper.

Also, does the furclan do GB?


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 26, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> hahaha nice.
> 
> ok fellow cod4 nerds.
> 
> ...



I honestly don't like the M82 unless I hipfire it like a fucktard, so use the M40.  Also for your SMG if you want to be a SUPAR 4 SRS PLAYA use the MP5, its accurate and kills in like 3 shots.  For sniper tips, just gotta get the hang of aiming fast. So practice on noobs who are like HURF DURF and are easy targets.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 26, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I honestly don't like the M82 unless I hipfire it like a fucktard, so use the M40.  Also for your SMG if you want to be a SUPAR 4 SRS PLAYA use the MP5, its accurate and kills in like 3 shots.  For sniper tips, just gotta get the hang of aiming fast. So practice on noobs who are like HURF DURF and are easy targets.



fhrrmp MP5, I know its uber good and all, but I can NEVER get med/long range kills with it. Up close levels like bloc and vacant, you can be a beast with it tho. It's in place of my P90 till I get back up in rank.

M40 is the sniper I'm sticking with then, shit is supreme with a acog! Me likes. 

thx meh mang.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 26, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> fhrrmp MP5, I know its uber good and all, but I can NEVER get med/long range kills with it. Up close levels like bloc and vacant, you can be a beast with it tho. It's in place of my P90 till I get back up in rank.
> 
> M40 is the sniper I'm sticking with then, shit is supreme with a acog! Me likes.
> 
> thx meh mang.



NP man, also try making a sniper hipfire class, its so funny when you get kills with it.


----------



## Kamoku (Jun 26, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Real men use the dragunov!



~agreed~..But real men also don't use snipers \o/ and only faggots use the 50 Cal, R700 and the other auto sniper..But the Dragunov is totally in the clear 'cause it's Russian XD

My wep. system is set up as ALL silenced SMG's or G3(6C) with UAV, Claymore/explosive seeing and Extreme Conditioning. :3 Tell ya whut, that's got to be the best assult combo right there. I can practicly snipe with the Mini-uzi and Skorpion at this point (I've totally ended sniper sprees at half map to 3/4 map distance). And the G3 is an instant kill w/ awesome iron sights. As for the G36C..I just ~<3 the G36 Series in anything...They need the MG36 in CoDMW2..That would be the most brutal gun in the arsonal x3


----------



## D Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Scorpian or G3 with acog, the mark of a true man.


----------



## Kamoku (Jun 26, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> UAV jammer is useless on a sniper (lol, why did I put spider?). The first time you shoot, that's it.
> 
> Claymores fail half the time.
> 
> ...



Also added: You must suck if you can't make your claymores un-tickable..Your not supposed to put the damn things right around the corner. You put them exactly the distance away so that when they run around the corner..they can look at it and 1:not shoot it and live at the same time, and 2: not be able to make it tick and get around the corner fast enough to live. It's about..I'd say 4-5 feet away from a corner. A good example would be 3 story tower..Where most would put the claymore on the stairs, I put it past the door so that they have to get all the way up the stairs to tick it..and the window, I put it to the right so they can't see it while standing on the over hang. It's all about ~thinking~ about it. Most put it on the corner and I laugh when I see the fail they produce. I usually get at least 2-3 claymore kills per round. and nine times out of ten, I only don't get a kill because I die, and not because the claymore got triggered without killing someone. =P


----------



## Kamoku (Jun 26, 2009)

D Void said:


> Scorpian or G3 with acog, the mark of a true man.



No. Sorry. ACOG is shit. x: reduces accuracy, decreases vision range. If you can't snipe with iron sights, then get out. XD


----------



## D Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I can snipe with iron but if you look carefully you can see behind you with acog due to reflection.
Normally I use a suppresser on my G3 only started using acog since i relised the perk.


----------



## Sulfur (Jun 26, 2009)

I like to be involved but "I am currently Xbox-less cause I had been using a friends xbox for a month and then the xbox he was using got the three rings of death bs and gave him back the one I was using so once the new xbox comes back. I can get back online"

GT is WolfxLycan and maybe/possibly be leader of SFIV but I do play Halo 3 and Soul Calibur IV


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 26, 2009)

Kamoku said:


> ~agreed~..But real men also don't use snipers \o/ and only faggots use the 50 Cal, R700 and the other auto sniper..But the Dragunov is totally in the clear 'cause it's Russian XD
> 
> My wep. system is set up as ALL silenced SMG's or G3(6C) with UAV, Claymore/explosive seeing and Extreme Conditioning. :3 Tell ya whut, that's got to be the best assult combo right there. I can practicly snipe with the Mini-uzi and Skorpion at this point (I've totally ended sniper sprees at half map to 3/4 map distance). And the G3 is an instant kill w/ awesome iron sights. As for the G36C..I just ~<3 the G36 Series in anything...They need the MG36 in CoDMW2..That would be the most brutal gun in the arsonal x3



Cough...i use the R700 o.o and the M40 i cant stand auto snipers unless im being a retard and running around hip firing it...then laughing when someone dies xD


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 26, 2009)

Why even use snipers? Just take a m16 with red dot or acog. I really dont like acog but some people do and i seen some that are good with it.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 26, 2009)

i like sniping >:


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 26, 2009)

Hehe, I've started working on a logo, I'll see this through if it's the last thing I do.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 26, 2009)

All the cool people use an M82 with an ACOG.  Anyways, when playing serious I usually use an MP5 or AK, both silenced, with stopping power and dead silence. I use whatever explosive perk I feel like, they don't make much of a difference.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, I think you're the only one participating, but good luck anyways!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 26, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Well, I think you're the only one participating, but good luck anyways!



Well...... that makes my job easier then!


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless somebody else reads that and wants in!


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll make an icon, I'll make the best icon ever!


----------



## D Void (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey I'd like to give someone a game of CoD4, 
message me on live if ya wanna follow me up on this.
Tags true Unity.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 27, 2009)

Kamoku said:


> No. Sorry. ACOG is shit. x: reduces accuracy, decreases vision range. *If you can't snipe with iron sights, then get out*. XD



Fuck the M14 irons, I cannot do that shit. I just can't >.>

Also I've been forced to use the MP5 again after prestige'in and I found it is the shit, I just had to use it more.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 28, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Fuck the M14 irons, I cannot do that shit. I just can't >.>
> 
> Also I've been forced to use the MP5 again after prestige'in and I found it is the shit, I just had to use it more.



They're not that bad. Its strange how much better they work IRL though. Actually, all the sights in this game work better IRL, you don't even use the Uzi's sights correctly in the game. DAMN YOU COD4!!!


----------



## D Void (Jun 29, 2009)

Alot of aspects of CoD4 were incorrect.
The scorpian is a pistol not an SMG, 
the AK-74u is infact an assult rifle with a
shortened barrel.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 29, 2009)

D Void said:


> Alot of aspects of CoD4 were incorrect.
> The scorpian is a pistol not an SMG,
> the AK-74u is infact an assult rifle with a
> shortened barrel.



the g3 is fully auto in the campaign but you get it in multiplayer single shot?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 29, 2009)

ok arcadium, I think its time to add podcast appearances to the list. We'll be on anthromedia episode 7, I'll be on fursonapod (possibly episode 10), I'm co-hosting yetanotherfurrypodcast, and Billy and I are making one.


----------



## Hollyheist (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey, can i still be counted in on this furry clan?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep! Man, we're growing quickly...


----------



## Hollyheist (Jun 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Yep! Man, we're growing quickly...


aww sweet, you can sooo count me in then.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, I'll be buying Halo back from my neighbor when he's done with it, and I haven't really had much time to work on the logo lately as I've been fairly stressed out about numerous things. I'll see to getting it done soon, but it may not be before I get back from SGC. (WOOOOOOOOOOO)


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jun 30, 2009)

count me in if your cool with it


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 30, 2009)

We need more people with Soul Calibur IV! I'm getting bored playing against random people!


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 30, 2009)

i MIGHT get sc4 >:


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jun 30, 2009)

Woohoo! That's what I wanted to hear


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, Useless Kitsun. Is the co-leader of Halo 3 now, and the leader of Halo Wars.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 1, 2009)

I demand to be the leader of something.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, you have to specify what you want to be the leader of and, if it's taken, you need to  ask the current leader if you can contest it.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 1, 2009)

How do i get into this clan


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 1, 2009)

We're a small clan, so we accept members when they ask. So yeah, you're in.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 1, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Well, you have to specify what you want to be the leader of and, if it's taken, you need to  ask the current leader if you can contest it.



I'll lead red faction, since nobody else seems to own it. Which is a shame, since it owns.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 1, 2009)

ok, then arcadium will add you as the leader.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 1, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> ok, then arcadium will add you as the leader.



Excellent...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 2, 2009)

I won't be online at all for the next few days as I'll be down in Texas for SGC.
If you see me come online it'll be my stepdad.


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey is this clan still open. I would love to join.

My Gamertag is Fox Remington.


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 2, 2009)

Also to MizuDoragon I have SoulCalibur 4


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 2, 2009)

Great ^^

also, we're still growing so were open to all gamer furs... For now!


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey MizuDoragon is it ok if i add you on xbox so we can play soulcalibur.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure!


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 2, 2009)

There is going to be a Halo 3 tournament to be held on Sunday by UselessKitsune and SDX. ask them on XBL for details.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 2, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> There is going to be a Halo 3 tournament to be held on Sunday by UselessKitsune and SDX. ask them on XBL for details.



You guys play halo too much, get red faction or CoD4!  Anyways, I guess I'll join in if I get bored on sunday, though I will probably get ass raped seeing as how I haven't touched that game's MP for quite some time...


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 2, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> There is going to be a Halo 3 tournament to be held on Sunday by UselessKitsune and SDX. ask them on XBL for details.



Count me in, but I'm sure I'll get rocked. I got no DLC that costs money tho, so if its older maps I'm good. Lately everytime I try to join you guys on halo, it always on the new maps :/ so I just go back to CoD4.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 2, 2009)

what can I say, Halo is one of the most popular (and over-hyped) shooters out there. I'm much happier playing Fire Emblem, Soul Calibur, and classic platforming games.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey all. I may of gaps on times when i can check up in here. I landed in Tokyo 3 days ago, and im in the Ginza Apple Store, trying to type on a Japanese Keyboard, which is damn near impossible.


Also, Awesome on Fursonapod, Mizu. I too am supposed to go on EVENTUALLY. I was about to guest on Episode 10 (Teen Furries), but i got messed over due to Travel.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 3, 2009)

Heh, maybe you'll be on my episode


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok i added you MizuDoragon, and sure I will play halo with you guys on Sunday see you then.


----------



## billykitty (Jul 3, 2009)

yo guys sorry for disappearing for so long but you know how things are sometimes lol but i am back now ^_^ and i dont plan on leavin anytime soon and my sister will be off my back as well so i can stop watchin tv and shit with her so i can get back to games! thank bajeezy!!!! lol oh and if your a member and dont have me on yer list plz add meh my gt is blaaarrrg

thanks, billy ^_^


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 3, 2009)

who is the leader of the halo 3 thing on Sunday so I know who to send a friend request to?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 3, 2009)

Both Uselesskitsune and SkullDragonX


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry i havent been on IM AT AC >.> didnt see a point in bringing my xbox since where im staying has one.

will be home sunday though


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 4, 2009)

Send all logo submissions to furfectioncast@gmail.com


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

I sent a logo in, hope you like it!


----------



## billykitty (Jul 4, 2009)

lol commy i like it but i dont wanna have any political associations with any form of politics... but beyond that fact i love your slogan and the show of pride for bein... well bein the commy you are ^_^


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree. While the hammer and sickle was the symbol of a strong empire, we need ours to be... Furry.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 4, 2009)

Also, deadline for the logos is in 1 week! Get them in while you can!


----------



## billykitty (Jul 4, 2009)

but i promise commy if you ever go on the show we will find a way to make that the icon while you are on itll be like the communist hour ^_^


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

I can make a less communist one, but its still going to be sarcastic and not SUPAR SRSZ


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

billykitty said:


> but i promise commy if you ever go on the show we will find a way to make that the icon while you are on itll be like the communist hour ^_^



 We can have a part where I rant about random crap the entire time and call it the Communist Hour


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

New logo sent, its not as good as it could have been since I don't have photoshop on my laptop, but its better than nothing.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 4, 2009)

We have two logos now, and I think I know how to make it so we can use both. We just need one more participant's submission.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 5, 2009)

Who else has submitted logos?


----------



## SipyCup (Jul 5, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Who else has submitted logos?



I did.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe Crisp started work on one. He said so a couple pages back, so wait for him!


----------



## SipyCup (Jul 5, 2009)

Can we even put Cod WaW in the list of game. If you do i would like to be the leader.

Please?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 5, 2009)

has anyone come up with a clan prefix for cod 4?


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 5, 2009)

what time is the halo 3 game today?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 5, 2009)

Ask UselessKitsune on XBL.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 5, 2009)

If you go for a PS3 section let me know I'll be glad to take over.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 5, 2009)

at the moment, we're still working on expanding our Wii division, so I'll contact you when we can expand to PS3.


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 5, 2009)

hey Adrianfolf whats your PS3 username ill add you.


----------



## billykitty (Jul 5, 2009)

just finished our guest appearance guys!


----------



## Chak (Jul 5, 2009)

yo, can anyone tell me how exactly I could get in on some of this action?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah, you're in. we'll start cutting off at 50 members


----------



## billykitty (Jul 5, 2009)

well not cutting off... just not letting absolutely everyone join no matter what >.> lol


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 5, 2009)

Tanaka and I are going to run a CoD4 tournament, here is the thread http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1051781#post1051781


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 5, 2009)

billykitty said:


> just finished our guest appearance guys!



...  Something tells me I missed it? Which Podcast?


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 5, 2009)

Boo! So whats the deal with the halo 3 tourney? Just kinda fell through I guess..



I am a communist said:


> Tanaka and I are going to run a CoD4 tournament, here is the thread http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1051781#post1051781



Bam, now we solved all your non-tourney woes. Come join and have mega fun with us, and (try haha) to earn some bragging rights!


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, you missed Anthromedia. You can be on the episode of Furfectioncast that we have them on. I'm sorry you missed it, Arcadium!


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 5, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Yeah, you missed Anthromedia. You can be on the episode of Furfectioncast that we have them on. I'm sorry you missed it, Arcadium!



Lol. First I miss Fursonapod, and now this. Being on Anthromedia scared me a bit anyway. Being 14, I'd be up with an older group, with a lot of people. I'll definitely join you for Furfection cast though, whenever that gets sorted out.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 5, 2009)

We recorded episode 0, so I think we're ready. We'll have them on when you get back.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 6, 2009)

Oi, I'm full of fail here.
I just got home, and I have nothing to submit, sry guys.
If I seem to be appearing vague, it's because I'm really friggin tired, and yeah.

On a different note, if possible, I'd be interested in Furfectioncast.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## D Void (Jul 6, 2009)

Can someone message me for a game of CoD sometime?
I need a new team, my current team I play with is getting
boringly repetitivly good.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 6, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Boo! So whats the deal with the halo 3 tourney? Just kinda fell through I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> Bam, now we solved all your non-tourney woes. Come join and have mega fun with us, and (try haha) to earn some bragging rights!


 
Don't know what happend to the tounement but I was playing with usesledd kitesune and other furrys online yesterday.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 6, 2009)

When you get a chance edit the OP and add the CoD tournament to it please.


----------



## Chak (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if i was suppose to post my Gamertag
<== cause it's kinda over there

but i guess I'll post it anyway. GT: *Chak Feran*


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 8, 2009)

And I'll be on Fursonapod episode 11! Also, look forward to the episode of Anthromedia our interview is tacked onto!


----------



## D Void (Jul 8, 2009)

ANyone play ace combat 6? I wanna give someone a dogfight sometime.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok, I'm adding SSBB to the Wii list so that we can get more people to try the Wii side of things.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 10, 2009)

I got my PS3 back so heres hoping for some PS3 action


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok, advertise the clan on PSN, and if you get 5 members, I'll add PS3.


----------



## UltimateFox (Jul 10, 2009)

il have to top up my gold membership but im interested my gamertag is H O A G O W W exactly


----------



## billykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

about ps3 i do have one... but my only real games are mgs4 fallout 3 and resistance (1 and 2)


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 10, 2009)

I am currently stuck in a flaming war on YouTube. I say stuck, because I'll gain a bad reputation if I quit. Tell me, does the comment "Furries are godforsaken liars, and you are no exception" make you laugh at the closed-mindedness and obvious lack of knowledge?


----------



## billykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

no it makes me more sad than anything at the disgusting mind set of some people who cant accept others if they are different in any way


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with billy


----------



## billykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

hehe thanks adrian who knows someday maby they will go extinct ^_^ would be nice... but hey hows the ps3 stuff goin??


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I've got my new one but there really aren't many furs online right now on my friends list. I really want to get this going though


----------



## billykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

hehe all i play online with my ps3 is resistance 2 >.>


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 10, 2009)

well, if you both try, I'm sure you can get 3 more members ^^


----------



## billykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

lol why 3? XD im confuzled


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 10, 2009)

X3


----------



## billykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

someone explain pleeeaassseee >.> imma cry lol


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 10, 2009)

Basicly he told me to get 4 more members to agree to expand the clan into a PS3 section and he would add it to the list


----------



## billykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

oh lol cool i guess thatll work... dude michael jacksons ceremony was so sad!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 10, 2009)

I fell asleep to that


----------



## billykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

the part whith his daughter is the first thing in years that made me really cry... but blanket made me laugh >.> he was never paying any attention


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 10, 2009)

ok, I meant that theres you & billykitty. I think Shaard from Anthropod wants in as well, so that makes possibly 2 more, then DV may/may not join, so that leaves one.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah billy told me in a PM that he was all for it and that I could head it up


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 10, 2009)

ok, congratulations!


----------



## billykitty (Jul 10, 2009)

hehe yeah... i dun wanna go to work >.> damnit!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 10, 2009)

XD well I can


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 10, 2009)

guiz j00t00b flaemwarz r srs bizz.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 10, 2009)

I love telling trolls how pathetic they are, then I laugh at them ^^


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 10, 2009)

Also, for any classic gamers, who thinks Mario lost it's edge after SMB3?


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 10, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I love telling trolls how pathetic they are, then I laugh at them ^^



Or you can troll them back instead of taking it seriously.One of the reasons people hate furries is because they take shit too seriously. Take a chill pill man, its just the internet.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 10, 2009)

I know, but it's pathetic how they try and make us mad. I don't take it seriously, I laugh at them because trolls are toys to be played with until you have to break them.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 10, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I know, but it's pathetic how they try and make us mad. I don't take it seriously, I laugh at them because trolls are toys to be played with until you have to break them.


It may be pathetic, but is hilarious, I love trolling people.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 10, 2009)

I think I struck the troll down with a "sad realization" attack. It's fun destroying their puny psychies!


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 11, 2009)

I was getting a lot of "furries are pedos" "no they're not!1!"  comments on the furries @ AC news clip I uploaded. It quickly took a decline into stupidness like I expected.
I'm half tempted to just make comments disabled, but I find myself reading comments to videos almost as fun as watching. The shitstorms are great.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 11, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Ok, I'm adding SSBB to the Wii list so that we can get more people to try the Wii side of things.



YAY. Something I can get into. Finally!  Oh Wait, I'm In Japan. FUCK. XD

Seriously, if it goes a while, and No-one takes it up before I get back to the states, I'll take leader. It's the ONE THING I use my Dusty Wii For.



MizuDoragon said:


> Also, for any classic gamers, who thinks Mario lost it's edge after SMB3?



I've been saying that for a WHILE.


----------



## billykitty (Jul 11, 2009)

ok! enough lazyness i am making a few announcements!

ok first off the furfectioncast is near completion i want commy and arc ready because you will be involved (hopefully in the first eppisode)

second if possable i want everyone to be on live in around a week we will call this a clan meeting i will post an official date once a i look at my wok schedule 

third... fight club is now in my top ten favorite movies

4th i want a vote on wether we want manditory armor in games where this is possible if the vote turns out yes than it will only be manditory for events where there will be non clan members present (this vote starts after this post is up and will proceed till the 20th at which time votes will be carefully tallied up)

5th please please please send in icon applications the ones we have gotten are fantastic but the more the better right?

thats it lol im done with announcements for now ^_^

[sorry if this seems out of line to anyone but i was getting lazy here... we were getting lazy... off track... no bueno please no hard feelings lol reading this even i think im kinda an ass so please regard me kindly friends]

[


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 12, 2009)

billykitty said:


> ok! enough lazyness i am making a few announcements!
> 
> ok first off the furfectioncast is near completion i want commy and arc ready because you will be involved (hopefully in the first eppisode)
> 
> ...


I don't think its out line, I've been waiting for things to start getting more involved, sounds awesome.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds good I'm going to message my furry friends to try and get the PS3 section going


----------



## billykitty (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks you two lol and verry good adrian


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 12, 2009)

billykitty said:


> thanks you two lol and verry good adrian


So what do you have in mind about this podcast thing?


----------



## Kote (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd like to join please, my gamertag is "Kodinote".
I play tons of COD4, so I'm up for anything involving COD4.
... and darn, I see I'm too late for that COD4 tournament... ah well.

Oh, also, I don't have gold membership myself currently. However, my sister has gold on her account, and I can use that to play online and such.

So hmm, what would I go about doing now?


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 12, 2009)

billykitty said:


> ok! enough lazyness i am making a few announcements!
> 
> ok first off the furfectioncast is near completion i want commy and arc ready because you will be involved (hopefully in the first eppisode)
> 
> ...




Someone's gonna have to tell me what goes on in that meeting because there's no way I can make it. I'm on the other side of the world from my Xbox.

Podcast sounds fun. I'm excited to talk to you guys, as I don't have the Gold, and never made contact with anybody in this clan vocally.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 12, 2009)

may i join as well?
im not really a furry but ive been looking for a proper community of friends to play with for some time^^
my games so far are:
halo 3
gears 2
burnout paradise
street fighter 4
SSF2THDR
worms
worms armageddon
space invaders extreme
aegis wings


my gamertag is Apppel


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 12, 2009)

You'll have to get me on skype for the meeting. I'll be able to hear everybody, but you'll have to tell them what I'm saying.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 12, 2009)

...and my computer crashed in the middle of recording Fursonapod DX


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Fail


----------



## billykitty (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmm to answer your question commy ill just say communist hour wel discuss details via pm

and can do miz and about your comp that sucks big time

and initiates with questions please pm me and well work things out ^_^


----------



## Tigneon (Jul 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Sounds good I'm going to message my furry friends to try and get the PS3 section going


 
Yeah, you got me here. 

I just got the message a few minutes ago.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Tigneon said:


> Yeah, you got me here.
> 
> I just got the message a few minutes ago.



Well thats 3 we just need one more <3


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 13, 2009)

My hard drive is failing, so I'll be off my PC for a while. I can still go on the interwebs, but it'll be all from my iPod. That means I'll possibly absent from the meeting. Billy, add me on MSN so I can message you what I have to say.com


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 13, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> ...and my computer crashed in the middle of recording Fursonapod DX



Oh dude, no! What happened after?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 13, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> My hard drive is failing, so I'll be off my PC for a while. I can still go on the interwebs, but it'll be all from my iPod. That means I'll possibly absent from the meeting. Billy, add me on MSN so I can message you what I have to say.com


 Hope you get that fixed soon Mizu


----------



## billykitty (Jul 13, 2009)

adrian... you wont be present either due to you being with sony and all... or do you have a 360 as well?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 13, 2009)

I have Games for Windows but thats it


----------



## billykitty (Jul 13, 2009)

kay then your absence is excused ^_^ if anything major comes up (pshaw!) then ill let you know via means undetermined


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 13, 2009)

You can always contact me on skype or yahoo


----------



## billykitty (Jul 13, 2009)

ya fo sho sho skype would work... i dont got skypebut uuuuuhhhhh imma make some calomary then i gotta go to work >.> sad face well i still got twitter there =D


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Vexer (Jul 13, 2009)

hey that's cool 
can there be a battle field bad company clan, because with the upcomming release of  bad company2 it would be great to get people together prior to the release of it to hone our skills
My GT is  FNBNxHelios


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 14, 2009)

There were so many posts I kinda got lost DX

Anyway, I think I'd be interested in joining. I play a lot of games, but to name a few...

CoD 4 & CoD WaW
Rainbow Six Vegas 2 
Music games...
other stuff...
SSBB on the Wii, and so on.

I saw some stuff about Skype. I kept getting prank calls from sluts trying to give me viruses when I was away from my cpu, so I took it off >:\ 

I do got a twitter though... can't remember. I think its something with Pacman in it.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, by all means join! Also, I'm getting a Mario hat from Nintendo for being such a good customer, so I may put the picture of me wearing it on here to make you all lol when I get it.


----------



## sephiroya (Jul 14, 2009)

if u guys are all in a furry clan,then let me join,i need somepeople to play with.

i play ACFA(Armored Core For Answer),halo,and SSBB on the Wii


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Arcadium, I'll need you to make a SSBB Ftiend Code list. I'll hold a tournament for leader, myself included. Everyone, send your F/C's to Arcadium in a PM. I'm going to organize the specifics of the tournament according to # of friend codes added and interest. Rules will be posted on a separate thread and I'll post a link on here.


----------



## Charrio (Jul 14, 2009)

Ohhh i want in on this if possible
My Live tag is (Mrcharrio)


----------



## NeoWill (Jul 15, 2009)

I have been told to comment in the thread so as to be on the list. Possibly as a skate2 leader. (Says Arcadium)


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 15, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Arcadium, I'll need you to make a SSBB Ftiend Code list. I'll hold a tournament for leader, myself included. Everyone, send your F/C's to Arcadium in a PM. I'm going to organize the specifics of the tournament according to # of friend codes added and interest. Rules will be posted on a separate thread and I'll post a link on here.



Not sure if it'll help and I don't know if you've seen it, but there's the sticky up in TFL for anyone who's really big on brawl. There's also a list of people's SSBB #'s on there too; I'm on there myself, under Volf (no umlaut), obviously


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't forget guys we are trying to get in a PS3 section and we only need one more person so if you want in on that let me know


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, so I'm completely sure my hard drive is ok now. We will be able to record episode 1 of Furfectioncast soon, my friends!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 16, 2009)

So when is that clan meeting thing supposed to happen?


----------



## billykitty (Jul 16, 2009)

well lets see.... wednesday for now if anyone has any problems say so and if a majority cant make it well postpone

oh and if im not mistaken then the contest is over everyone! but im giving it two more days to be safe >.>i will discuss the applications with mizy-kun tomorrow


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll start pressing the proverbial blade to Useless Kitsune's throat right away!


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 18, 2009)

So when will you pick the winning design?


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 18, 2009)

Anywhere I can see all the submissions?


VVVVVV *shakes fist*


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 19, 2009)

I may post them later, I may not. You'll just have to wait and see *evil face*


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 19, 2009)

Also, I put up a bit of an intro recording to our podcast telling the uneducated masses what we are and who I am. Sorry Billy, but ep. 0 was too bad to put on air ^^;

Episode 1 will be up when we can all get together and record. I'll chat with Billy about it, and we'll tell you the winner then.

www.furfectioncast.podomatic.com


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Mizu for the PS3 section can we go ahead and set it up with the 3 members we have now or do we need a 4th?


----------



## fangborn (Jul 19, 2009)

ill join


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 19, 2009)

Is there anything I can do to be a guest on the podcast?


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 19, 2009)

So is there a deadline for tanaka and I's podcast section to be recorded?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 19, 2009)

Now that I'm awake. I can answer your questions. Yes, you can make a PS3 section. I just need you to inform us of the stuff you're doing and the games you guys play. Second, we're going to bring a random clan member on for each cast to make sure we have a guest. You can also send us e-mail and, if we think you're interesting, we may put you on. Lastly, when Billykitty and I figure out a recording date, we'll let you know. The recording date is one day after the deadline. Also, I need a topic for the "random things we talk about" segment. Send your ideas to furfectioncast@gmail.com and we'll choose one or two ideas.


----------



## Hollyheist (Jul 19, 2009)

Am i the only one here who plays COD WW? Or battlefield 1943? Cause i don't see a section for either of them...


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 19, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Now that I'm awake. I can answer your questions. Yes, you can make a PS3 section. I just need you to inform us of the stuff you're doing and the games you guys play. Second, we're going to bring a random clan member on for each cast to make sure we have a guest. You can also send us e-mail and, if we think you're interesting, we may put you on. Lastly, when Billykitty and I figure out a recording date, we'll let you know. The recording date is one day after the deadline. Also, I need a topic for the "random things we talk about" segment. Send your ideas to furfectioncast@gmail.com and we'll choose one or two ideas.



Well I can start setting up games most of the ones I have will be. Burnout Paradise, Armored Core For Answer, Metal Gear Online Resistance 1, Resistance 2, Soul Calibur 4, WipEout HD and Battle Field 1943


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 19, 2009)

I hope you can get more people to play SCIV on PS3 than I have on 360 XD


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 19, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I hope you can get more people to play SCIV on PS3 than I have on 360 XD



XD


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 19, 2009)

well, our podcast is ranked #39 on the Podomatic Video Games category!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Tarri (Jul 19, 2009)

Ill join love to play video games XD what do i have to do? Never been in a clan before only ones on Cod4


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 20, 2009)

Tarri said:


> Ill join love to play video games XD what do i have to do? Never been in a clan before only ones on Cod4



throw out some FR's and just be active!


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 20, 2009)

Story time, kiddies! I was fighting against a pretty good opponent in Soul Calibur IV, and he was in another clan. Upon my two consecutive victories of 3 rounds each (using his same style, I may add), I asked for a friendly rivalry. He said his was a Scottish clan, I said we're furries. He said "GROSS! Effin furfag". 
I proceded to remind him of his two losses against an "effin furfag", and he responded with "that doesn't make you any more humanly accetable, furfag. 'Sides it was luck."
I decided that his logic was flawed, since humans must be humanly acceptable because they're human, and offered a re-match. They were pretty good fights, and we were at two wins each. Last battle, and we both have our signature characters (his a samurai, mine an anthropomorphic bluejay). We both use katanas and we each win two rounds. Last round comes and I'm kicking ass. My final blow comes, and the coward leaves. I call this a win in the war against hatred for furries on XBL, a dent in the pride of a certain other clan, and a step towards XBL fearing the fur!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 20, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Story time, kiddies! I was fighting against a pretty good opponent in Soul Calibur IV, and he was in another clan. Upon my two consecutive victories of 3 rounds each (using his same style, I may add), I asked for a friendly rivalry. He said his was a Scottish clan, I said we're furries. He said "GROSS! Effin furfag".
> I proceded to remind him of his two losses against an "effin furfag", and he responded with "that doesn't make you any more humanly accetable, furfag. 'Sides it was luck."
> I decided that his logic was flawed, since humans must be humanly acceptable because they're human, and offered a re-match. They were pretty good fights, and we were at two wins each. Last battle, and we both have our signature characters (his a samurai, mine an anthropomorphic bluejay). We both use katanas and we each win two rounds. Last round comes and I'm kicking ass. My final blow comes, and the coward leaves. I call this a win in the war against hatred for furries on XBL, a dent in the pride of a certain other clan, and a step towards XBL fearing the fur!



Wow that was an awesome story


----------



## Lukar (Jul 20, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Story time, kiddies! I was fighting against a pretty good opponent in Soul Calibur IV, and he was in another clan. Upon my two consecutive victories of 3 rounds each (using his same style, I may add), I asked for a friendly rivalry. He said his was a Scottish clan, I said we're furries. He said "GROSS! Effin furfag".
> I proceded to remind him of his two losses against an "effin furfag", and he responded with "that doesn't make you any more humanly accetable, furfag. 'Sides it was luck."
> I decided that his logic was flawed, since humans must be humanly acceptable because they're human, and offered a re-match. They were pretty good fights, and we were at two wins each. Last battle, and we both have our signature characters (his a samurai, mine an anthropomorphic bluejay). We both use katanas and we each win two rounds. Last round comes and I'm kicking ass. My final blow comes, and the coward leaves. I call this a win in the war against hatred for furries on XBL, a dent in the pride of a certain other clan, and a step towards XBL fearing the fur!



Wow, what an idiot.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 20, 2009)

A while ago, I was playing cod4 with communist and someone else and after we beat a team, they said something along the lines of "I can't believe we lost to a bunch of furfags"

Fun stuff.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, I'm just glad I could protect our clan's reputation. Anyone else have any experiences like that? Also, where did Billy go?


----------



## Chak (Jul 20, 2009)

hey guys, do we have a clan tag for CoD4 as of yet?

also, anyone here play Lost Planet: Colonies Edition?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Chak said:


> hey guys, do we have a clan tag for CoD4 as of yet?
> 
> also, anyone here play Lost Planet: Colonies Edition?



I play Colonies on my PC


----------



## Chak (Jul 20, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> I play Colonies on my PC



ah, but I play it on the 360 XP


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Hollyheist said:


> Am i the only one here who plays COD WW? Or battlefield 1943? Cause i don't see a section for either of them...



yeah i do! i was just about to ask the same question. Im really into both at the moment


----------



## billykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

hey i have to work every night this week so no meeteing V.V if im off then monday night is the date... i hope lol


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 20, 2009)

WHO SAID COD WAW?

If that _is_ what you are talking about... that's my favorite game foo! 'Course I play it! Send me a msg sometime if u wanna play :mrgreen:


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 20, 2009)

So when do you want to record episode 1, boss?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Chak said:


> ah, but I play it on the 360 XP



Its cross platform so I can still play with you


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 20, 2009)

So I've been thinking, We're missing some RACING ACTION!

When I get back State Side, the first thing I'll try to do is getting a Gold Card. FPS isn't really my thing, beside things like Left 4 Dead and Portal (I LOVE VALVE). I'm into Mirror's Edge, and Project Gotham Racing.

I'll see if I can get PGR back from my friend, so I can get a group to play. Any Furs into Forza, PGR 3 or 4, Burnout?


Also, L4D COMPETITION. Who's leading the thing now? And SSBB?


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> So I've been thinking, We're missing some RACING ACTION!
> 
> When I get back State Side, the first thing I'll try to do is getting a Gold Card. FPS isn't really my thing, beside things like Left 4 Dead and Portal (I LOVE VALVE). I'm into Mirror's Edge, and Project Gotham Racing.
> 
> I'll see if I can get PGR back from my friend, so I can get a group to play. Any Furs into Forza, PGR 3 or 4, Burnout?


i have burnout paradise, if thats the burnout you mean?


----------



## Chak (Jul 20, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Its cross platform so I can still play with you



OH! seriously? I never knew that!

That's awesome!


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 20, 2009)

I can play forza motorsport 2. Not too good, but I can play.


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone play any of the battlefield games for xbox 360?

Also does anyone have Killzone 2 for ps3?


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 20, 2009)

We need to do more things as a clan. The only clan related thing that has happened and worked as planed was tanaka and I's CoD4 match. We need to actually do clan things.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, suggestions are welcome. I can host a SCIV tournament.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 21, 2009)

I can run a SCIV tourny or some PS3 Burnout races


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 21, 2009)

Well a good bit of people have CoD4, why don't we play that more often?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I don't play shooters so I can't make plans for it, so...


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 21, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Well, I don't play shooters so I can't make plans for it, so...


I see, I figured we had some fearless leader figure to plan stuff, I guess just random members schedule events?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Leaders do, but if a good idea comes, we consider it.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 21, 2009)

I say everybody with L4D gets together and we have a gigantic, hilarious, but essentially pointless versus match!


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I say everybody with L4D gets together and we have a gigantic, hilarious, but essentially pointless versus match!



I second this.


----------



## Chak (Jul 21, 2009)

How about a big GTA4 team deathmatch?


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 21, 2009)

Chak said:


> How about a big GTA4 team deathmatch?



I'll be down for this and more COD4.


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 21, 2009)

That left 4 dead game sounds like a plan, who is the leader for that game.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 21, 2009)

shadowmeyer said:


> That left 4 dead game sounds like a plan, who is the leader for that game.



Currently no one


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Well then, let's contest that. I still need people to play Brawl with, so who wants to be beaten?


----------



## Lukar (Jul 21, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Well then, let's contest that. I still need people to play Brawl with, so who wants to be beaten?



I would, but I don't have Wi-Fi yet. =/ I also lack a copy of Brawl, lol. However, I should get Wi-Fi in a few weeks at most, while I may be able to get Brawl a bit before or after I get Wi-Fi. Once I do get them, though, you're on. =P


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 21, 2009)

I have Brawl, I just need to hook it up to Wi-Fi.

Actually.... I just had another idea, why don't we also list whatever timezone our members happen to be in because that way it'd be easier to plan things out so everybody (or at least most) possible could participate.

I'm in G.M.T. -8


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am in Eastern Standard Time: EST


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Eastern Shore of The US for me

or GMT -5  whatever works lol


----------



## Hollyheist (Jul 21, 2009)

Mountain time (US & Canada) GMT-07:00... though it doesn't matter... cause i seem to not play any games anyone else plays here ... to the store game store i go i guess.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 21, 2009)

Mountain Time for me as well, so GMT -7.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 21, 2009)

WOOHOO! We're going to be searchable on iTunes in a few days! All the more reason to set a time for Episode 1's recording!


----------



## Lukar (Jul 21, 2009)

EST, for me.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh god. Time Zones are gonna take a while. I`ll organize them thoiugh when we get more out on the Thread. Something I`ll have to sit down and do for a while.

And to all the Racers, I have Burnout something. Not Paradise though (The One before it). I got PGR4, and I was considering buying Forza, but I`ll be broke after the Live Card

Lol. That, and I never experienced PGR4 on Live. I have with Burnout something, though. Good fun.

What do you guys have? Burnout Paradise, or Forza?


----------



## Sirus Diarota (Jul 21, 2009)

Current Games as of time of posting (22/07/09) :

Call Of Duty 4.
GTA4.
Castle Crashers.
GHWT And Metallica. Guitar/Bass only. Hard/Hard
Resident Evil 5.
Halo 3

I buy and sell games frequenly. This won't affect those games (With the possible exeption of Halo depending on ODST), but if you see another multiplayer game on my 'tag and wish to play with me, ask if I've still got it d=P.

Timezone is GMT.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's on iTunes we go! Well, we've been approved to be on the store, so we should record soon. Speaking of recording, Arcadium and I will be on the next episode of Fursonapod, and they will be on an episode of FFC and YAFP, so give them a listen! 

Link to podcast on iTunes


----------



## Lukar (Jul 22, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Hi ho, hi ho, it's on iTunes we go! Well, we've been approved to be on the store, so we should record soon. Speaking of recording, Arcadium and I will be on the next episode of Fursonapod, and they will be on an episode of FFC and YAFP, so give them a listen!
> 
> Link to podcast on iTunes



Haha, I'll be sure to download the podcast once it's up.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 23, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Hi ho, hi ho, it's on iTunes we go! Well, we've been approved to be on the store, so we should record soon. Speaking of recording, Arcadium and I will be on the next episode of Fursonapod, and they will be on an episode of FFC and YAFP, so give them a listen!
> 
> Link to podcast on iTunes



I got itunes just for this


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, that's dedication


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 23, 2009)

Its a sad day for furries everywhere. Look at this news article.

http://www.lep.co.uk/news/Son-39in-plot-to-kill.5477291.jp


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, that's just peachy. I liked the use of furry generalizations to capture the audience's attention. A really enticing article that may be commented on in the news section of FFC.


----------



## Chak (Jul 23, 2009)

shadowmeyer said:


> Its a sad day for furries everywhere. Look at this news article.
> 
> http://www.lep.co.uk/news/Son-39in-plot-to-kill.5477291.jp



god dammit, can't these people just give us a freaking break?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 23, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Wow, that's dedication



Hehe indeed ^^. If I'm going to head up the PS3 section of Furfection I must show dedication ^^. As for the news article thats fucking stupid


----------



## Lukar (Jul 23, 2009)

shadowmeyer said:


> Its a sad day for furries everywhere. Look at this news article.
> 
> http://www.lep.co.uk/news/Son-39in-plot-to-kill.5477291.jp



*Facepaw*

Anyways, subscribing to the podcast now.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

shadowmeyer said:


> Its a sad day for furries everywhere. Look at this news article.
> 
> http://www.lep.co.uk/news/Son-39in-plot-to-kill.5477291.jp



*massive facepaw*

i take it you missed the huge thread about this XP

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46103

looking forward to the podcast though!


----------



## Sirus Diarota (Jul 23, 2009)

You also missed two journals, a link of the day and a few other threads.

Always next time eh? d=).


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 23, 2009)

I guess this kind of thing happens often. you know the media making the fandom look bad.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 23, 2009)

shadowmeyer said:


> I guess this kind of thing happens often. you know the media making the fandom look bad.



More furries being retarded and making the fandom look bad, but thats another thread.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, I'm going to be off XBL for a bit thanks to a losing streak on SCIV due to hand cramps. I may be back on when I get a mic, though!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 24, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Well, I'm going to be off XBL for a bit thanks to a losing streak on SCIV due to hand cramps. I may be back on when I get a mic, though!



Awwr I hate it when that happens


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 24, 2009)

Stop with the facepaw thing! NONE OF YOU HAVE PAWS DAMNIT!


----------



## Lukar (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Stop with the facepaw thing! NONE OF YOU HAVE PAWS DAMNIT!



SO SAYSETH YE. :V


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 24, 2009)

You can be anything on the interwebs, you can even defy physics!


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 24, 2009)

LIES! YOU ARE HUMANS! YOU HAVE NO PAWS! YOU HAVE HANDS!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> LIES! YOU ARE HUMANS!



I'm human? o.o Last time I checked I was a jogauni


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> I'm human? o.o Last time I checked I was a jogauni


Nope, you're human damnit!


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Nope, you're human damnit!



Cool your tail down Mr! DUN FURSECUTE ME!


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Cool your tail down Mr! DUN FURSECUTE ME!


Tail you say? Wanna tail fuck me!?!?!?


----------



## Lukar (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Tail you say? Wanna tail fuck me!?!?!?



Hai there. ;3


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Hai there. ;3


Hey there... wanna yiff?


----------



## Lukar (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Hey there... wanna yiff?



No. That's why I acted like a fag and said "hai" instead of "hi."

In other words... yes.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> No. That's why I acted like a fag and said "hai" instead of "hi."
> 
> In other words... yes.



Awww yea... lets yiff!!!!!


----------



## Lukar (Jul 25, 2009)

Should be getting Wi-Fi next weekend. And I may be able to get Brawl soon afterwards. ;3 If not, I'm gonna borrow it from a friend for awhile, heh.



I am a communist said:


> Awww yea... lets yiff!!!!!



PM me baby! ;3


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Nope, you're human damnit!



Nope I'm not a human


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 25, 2009)

Are any of us human? what exactly _is_ human? can you define it without giving it a human perspective? too bad Dolphins can't talk XD


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Are any of us human? what exactly _is_ human? can you define it without giving it a human perspective? too bad Dolphins can't talk XD


I'm pretty sure you're all humans...


----------



## Lukar (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I'm pretty sure you're all humans...



Fuck you, I'm a fox. :V


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Fuck you, I'm a fox. :V


I AM TOO!

WE HAVE SO MUCH IN COMMON YIFFYIFFYIFF


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Fuck you, I'm a fox. :V





I am a communist said:


> I AM TOO!
> 
> WE HAVE SO MUCH IN COMMON YIFFYIFFYIFF



Oh you yiffy foxes, all we now is a little masturbating puppy and we're set.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Oh you yiffy foxes, all we now is a little masturbating puppy and we're set.


Too bad he always appears offline and leave parties when I join =(


----------



## Lukar (Jul 25, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Oh you yiffy foxes, all we now is a little masturbating puppy and we're set.



YIFF ME BITCH :V


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> YIFF ME BITCH :V



AWWW HAWT KAY!

*I STIK MAI FOX DIK IN U*


----------



## Lukar (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> AWWW HAWT KAY!
> 
> *I STIK MAI FOX DIK IN U*



MMM YAH

Er, I mean. *Ahem*

Nothing to see here, people. Move along.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 25, 2009)

Always ending the show early, damn.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> MMM YAH
> 
> Er, I mean. *Ahem*
> 
> Nothing to see here, people. Move along.


AWWW D00D LETZ HAZ HAWT FOX 69!!111!1


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 25, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Hi ho, hi ho, it's on iTunes we go! Well, we've been approved to be on the store, so we should record soon. Speaking of recording, Arcadium and I will be on the next episode of Fursonapod, and they will be on an episode of FFC and YAFP, so give them a listen!
> 
> Link to podcast on iTunes



Great Timing! I just got out of Osaka, and I'm back in Tokyo in my Grandparents place. I got a free week ahead of me.

Also, it's you and I that are going to be on Fursonapod next? I did not know. I know Zaaz thought it'd tie in nicely, and I think it'll work out.


If you guys want, I want to see if I can get you guys on the Zune Marketplace. I think it's safe to say we'd take the place as THE ONLY FURRY podcast there. I'll figure out how to get us in.



shadowmeyer said:


> Its a sad day for furries everywhere. Look at this news article.
> 
> http://www.lep.co.uk/news/Son-39in-plot-to-kill.5477291.jp



I heard about that from sxephil off of Youtube. He didn't do the bash, but that incident should have no mention about there connection to the fandom. There just messed up.


----------



## Riilulu (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Tail you say? Wanna tail fuck me!?!?!?




>.>
<.<


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 25, 2009)

did anyone want to start a game of left 4 dead?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't really play ANYTHING on the Xbox right now, my neighbor took Halo back from me, I lent out CoD4, and I can't play L4D with my Grandmother in the house, so.......

I'm offline for a couple days. ( in the sense of playing with anybody else, I'ma not gonna cut off of Assassin's Creed! XD )


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 25, 2009)

Keep it PG boys.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

Im going on Battlefield 1943 in a minute, if anyone wants to play feel free to add me :] (ninjahawx). im on the 360 by the way.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 25, 2009)

And if anyone wants to brawl, PM me your friend code


----------



## Tarri (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone wanna play some halo 3 later mabye?>


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 26, 2009)

I randomly got back into WoW... So I haven't been playing much Xbox, I've just been sitting on the dashboard talking to people, but still let me know if you're up for something.


----------



## ToddTheFox (Jul 26, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Are any of us human? what exactly _is_ human? can you define it without giving it a human perspective? too bad Dolphins can't talk XD



Human; _Homo Sapien_ What you THINK you are doesn't matter. Science will classify you as the species you belong to. Human. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 26, 2009)

ToddTheFox said:


> Human; _Homo Sapien_ What you THINK you are doesn't matter. Science will classify you as the species you belong to. Human. Nothing more, nothing less.



Tiss a Joke, mate. Tiss a Joke. This is the internet anyway. If someone is seriously saying there not human, let them. It is a fact, yea. But not all people want to hear that.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, I was just being an ass XD
Chances are, if it would benefit the species, an animal may become bipedial some time in the distant future. Although, it probably would not look like the anthros we think of.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 27, 2009)

BTW I'm calling it now, I wanna be the modern warfare 2 leader, when it comes out.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> BTW I'm calling it now, I wanna be the modern warfare 2 leader, when it comes out.



have you pre-ordered it? If not, do it. you get it a day earlier than the shops do xD


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmmm..... you know what, I think I'm gonna take Battlefield 1943 as my own, thank you very much.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> BTW I'm calling it now, I wanna be the modern warfare 2 leader, when it comes out.



Knock yourself out. Because I won't ever pay for a Call Of Duty game. Nothing against the game, but I just don't like them. I'll stick to my Neo-Tokyo (Source Multi-Player MOD for PC. Awesome game) and L4D.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 27, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Knock yourself out. Because I won't ever pay for a Call Of Duty game. Nothing against the game, but I just don't like them. I'll stick to my Neo-Tokyo (Source Multi-Player MOD for PC. Awesome game) and L4D.


HAwt d00dz. add it to the OP that I am the leader.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, if everybody is picking leaders, I'll be the Brawl leader if nobody wants to contest me for it.


----------



## billykitty (Jul 27, 2009)

i am leader of leaders ^_^ and a kitty not a human to add to a previous discussion oh and uuuhhhhh lets push meeting to tomorrow at night that work for everyone? or most? oh and commy you are one entertaining mothuh fuckah im glad to have you on the show if your segment is anything like those posts youll be a net celeb fo sho sho... not fo play play XD


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey I'm going to go ahead and make the Furfection clan inside of MGO if no one else has done it yet so if you want in just Message Zeoma on MGO


----------



## billykitty (Jul 27, 2009)

uhhh mgo? wwhhhaaaaaa???


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 27, 2009)

billykitty said:


> uhhh mgo? wwhhhaaaaaa???



Metal Gear Online Billy


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 27, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Well, if everybody is picking leaders, I'll be the Brawl leader if nobody wants to contest me for it.



Well, your probably better then me, so why not. I'll play with you, by the way, when I get back state side.


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 27, 2009)

where are we having the meeting? xbox live?


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 28, 2009)

shadowmeyer said:


> where are we having the meeting? xbox live?



Aye. I assume Billy is gonna do a group Party type chat thing.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 28, 2009)

billykitty said:


> i am leader of leaders ^_^ and a kitty not a human to add to a previous discussion oh and uuuhhhhh lets push meeting to tomorrow at night that work for everyone? or most? oh and commy you are one entertaining mothuh fuckah im glad to have you on the show if your segment is anything like those posts youll be a net celeb fo sho sho... not fo play play XD


Don't worry, its going to be.... interesting...

Also, I need a deadline for it so my procrastination doesn't make me wait like over 9000 years.


----------



## billykitty (Jul 28, 2009)

yes yes we hold the meeting with xbl party system and whatever games we are playing we can group up in... sound reasonable to you xbl member?

and uuuuhhh commyyyy can you do it before saturday?


----------



## billykitty (Jul 28, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Metal Gear Online Billy



ooooh now i get it ^_^ yea *stamps the ok* get it rollin


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 28, 2009)

billykitty said:


> yes yes we hold the meeting with xbl party system and whatever games we are playing we can group up in... sound reasonable to you xbl member?
> 
> and uuuuhhh commyyyy can you do it before saturday?


Maybe, the only day I'm not busy is Thursday to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be on Skype for the meeting, and Billykitty will tell you what I say. I just need to know a time so I can piss my brother off for using the PC and Xbox XD


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 28, 2009)

anybody have the time of the meeting?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 28, 2009)

Wish I could join you


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

any halo furs


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 28, 2009)

most of us play Halo here, so yeah XD

We needs a guest for ep. 1 besides Arcadium, anyone have any requests?


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

what you rank then lol


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldn't know, I don't play shooters that often XD

Ask SkullDragon


----------



## billykitty (Jul 28, 2009)

hmmm as for time... ill be on around six and then ill start inviting people to the party and well run however long we do XD


----------



## billykitty (Jul 28, 2009)

oh and i got ffxi ^_^ just waitin for it to get here lol i really do hope its good


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 28, 2009)

billykitty said:


> oh and i got ffxi ^_^ just waitin for it to get here lol i really do hope its good



Its a pretty good MMO I play it from time to time. Mizu what do you need for a guest?


----------



## sindragon (Jul 28, 2009)

im level 32 buti dont play much ranks match more on soicial


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

I sure hope it's not too late to join this.

My Gamertag is Coolcat33333

The games I play are

Blazblue

Left 4 dead

Call of Duty 4

Call of Duty: WaW

Gears 2 (I REALLY suck at this)

Phantasy Star Universe

Dead or Alive 4

and (my favorite) Blazblue.

I'll also be playing Borderlands when it comes uot.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 28, 2009)

don't worry, we'll be accepting new entrants for a while


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesomeness, thanks.


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry i could not get to the meeting it was too late before i found out what time


----------



## Zhael (Jul 28, 2009)

I need to get back into this.
Wolven Zhael is here again, already got everything with Billy Kitty up ages ago =3


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 28, 2009)

So did I miss anything in the meeting thing? I was busy today.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> most of us play Halo here, so yeah XD
> 
> We needs a guest for ep. 1 besides Arcadium, anyone have any requests?



-raises hand-

Oh, oh, pick me!


----------



## Zhael (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> most of us play Halo here, so yeah XD
> 
> We needs a guest for ep. 1 besides Arcadium, anyone have any requests?



Me pl0x =3
I mean, I've done relatively nothing since the FAF break and Anthropodcast would load for me, but I'm back and I can do stuff XD


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

I may also *TRY* and get renowned Voice Actor Vic Mignogna on a much later episode. He's great to his fans, and if I try I might be able to secure a conversation. Wish me luck!


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not sure what it is, but I like being heard.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I may also *TRY* and get renowned Voice Actor Vic Mignogna on a much later episode. He's great to his fans, and if I try I might be able to secure a conversation. Wish me luck!


Who?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

The voice actor for Edward Elric of Full Metal Alchemist, Tamaki Suoh for Ouran High School Host Club (English dub), Ikkaku Maradame from Bleach, Katana Faraway from Project Sylpheed, and many other anime/video games.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> The voice actor for Edward Elric of Full Metal Alchemist, Tamaki Suoh for Ouran High School Host Club (English dub), Ikkaku Maradame from Bleach, Katana Faraway from Project Sylpheed, and many other anime/video games.


Dude not to be mean but there is no way in hell that you are going to be able to get an anime voiceover guy to be a guest speaker on some random podcast that nobody has heard of, let alone a furry podcast.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> I may also *TRY* and get renowned Voice Actor Vic Mignogna on a much later episode. He's great to his fans, and if I try I might be able to secure a conversation. Wish me luck!



If you can do that, I will consider you my god. Seriously. Edward Elric <3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 29, 2009)

Lukar said:


> If you can do that, I will consider you my god. Seriously. Edward Elric <3



^^ this.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, he'll be at a local anime convention, and I have a friend who owes me a favour. If he comes through for ne, I may be able to get a conversation going. I don't know how long, but I'll be recording it:


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Again, very small chance, but a chance nonetheless.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Well, he'll be at a local anime convention, and I have a friend who owes me a favour. If he comes through for ne, I may be able to get a conversation going. I don't know how long, but I'll be recording it:


I'm just giving you a heads up, its not gunna happen.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

We'll see. During my lifetime, though, I will get an interview with Vic.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Again, very small chance, but a chance nonetheless.



Well, good luck. :3


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> We'll see. During my lifetime, though, I will get an interview with Vic.


Not on a furry podcast though.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

No, he wouldn't guest. It would just be a one on one conversation about his general view on the fandom and a shoutout to Furfection. Three minutes if I'm lucky.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> No, he wouldn't guest. It would just be a one on one conversation about his general view on the fandom and a shoutout to Furfection. Three minutes if I'm lucky.


I still highly doubt that its gunna happen, or that he likes the furry fandom.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Meh, what celebrity outwardly does? I'll tell you next week if my friend can pull some strings. Oh, and how do you feel about DJDarkViper and Kit as possible guests for episode 2?


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 29, 2009)

So did the meeting happen? And was it some srs bsns?

Well, I got to go to the Square Enix character and Product Showroom today. I almost Jizzed in my pants.

SO.
MANY.
FIGURINES.
AND.
GAMES.

You can buy a copy of FFVII (My favorite) International, still, along with EVERY Soundtrack. I bought a Keychain there, the Key from Kingdom Hearts. It owns.

If your in Japan, you have to go if your into Squinex. I loved it. I kinda wished I got a Midgar Sector 7. Shirt, but I was low on cash.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Did you go to the manga museum in Osaka for me!?!


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Did you go to the manga museum in Osaka for me!?!



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


I was in Osaka for a week, and I was with a friend. We had NO IDEA where to go. I would of loved to go to that.

Sadly, we went to Osaka Tower, American-Mura, and the Aquarium, which was awesome. But Manga museum would of been cool.

I have to say, Square's shop has been my favorite, right after being Sony Showroom, which has everything Sony, which is awesome on it's own. We're looking for SEGA headquarters, because SEGA is the boss. No Nintendo. I don't like Nintendo, even though I own a Mario hat and won a Mario Figurine today...


----------



## sindragon (Jul 29, 2009)

who like driving games


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 29, 2009)

sindragon said:


> who like driving games



ME! What games you pack?


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, there should be a manga museum in Kyoto. I believe it's the national one as well. Good luck with SEGA, and you can't get into Nintendo's main HQ. it's closed off to the public, so you din't have to worry about it XD


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> Well, there should be a manga museum in Kyoto. I believe it's the national one as well. Good luck with SEGA, and you can't get into Nintendo's main HQ. it's closed off to the public, so you din't have to worry about it XD



Fuck. Kyoto would require another Bullet-Train. I'm in Tokyo till the end of my stay, sadly.

But I'm gonna get to the SEGA bulding, even if it Kills me. I want some classic Sonic memorabilia.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> So did the meeting happen? And was it some srs bsns?
> 
> Well, I got to go to the Square Enix character and Product Showroom today. I almost Jizzed in my pants.
> 
> ...



Lucky bastard. =P Did you get the soundtrack for KH that has the soundtracks for KH1, KH2, both Final Mixes, and Re:CoM?


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 29, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Lucky bastard. =P Did you get the soundtrack for KH that has the soundtracks for KH1, KH2, both Final Mixes, and Re:CoM?




I have the Soundtracks from KH1 and 2 digital, and since I was low on cash, just opted for a key-chain. I really wanted that shirt though.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 29, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> I have the Soundtracks from KH1 and 2 digital, and since I was low on cash, just opted for a key-chain. I really wanted that shirt though.



Ah, kewl. x3 Lol, I don't think I've seen any FF7 t-shirts.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess I am the only one who doesn't like anime...


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 29, 2009)

It's OK. we don't all have to like it. Oh, and do you like those topics I gave you?


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 29, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> It's OK. we don't all have to like it. Oh, and do you like those topics I gave you?


The second one makes no sense for me to bitch about since I am republican but the first one is something I can work with.


----------



## shadowmeyer (Jul 29, 2009)

If anyone wants to be in a left 4 dead game for the xbox 360 here is the signup thread. thanks.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1108610#post1108610


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 30, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I guess I am the only one who doesn't like anime...



I'm not a watcher or a reader, but I like the art and styling of it. It's why I tend to love the appeal of Square's work. Really anime esque, but not a crazy or stupid story that won't appeal to me. Like, Final Fantassy VII, you can tell has all that anime backing, but the story isn't giant robot powerblade fights, or about schoolgirl or cat girls. It's a good story, that should be a novel.


Also, I found a weird Anime and Manga series about a Fox Girl. Kinda makes me wish I knew how to read Japanese. Like, Cat Girl, but Fox Tail and Ears. Cute looking.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 30, 2009)

The Furfection clan is now live on on Metal Gear Online and Resistance 2. If you want in please message me in game. My character name is Zeoma. To get into the Resistance 2 clan please message me on PSN AdrianMishamura


----------



## lokilullaby (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd like to join the clan, if you're still accepting members.  My gamer tag is Loki Lullaby, and my games are Splosion Man, Left 4 Dead, and Marvel vs. Capcom 2


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, we're accepting members right now (could you put a member cound on the first post, Arcadium ^^). I just want to say that we'll record episode 1 soon, and Billy and I will choose a guest really soon!


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 31, 2009)

lokilullaby said:


> I'd like to join the clan, if you're still accepting members.  My gamer tag is Loki Lullaby, and my games are Splosion Man, Left 4 Dead, and Marvel vs. Capcom 2



You can be my new MvC2 buddy. I need more people to not catch me in magneto's infinites please. I'm down for MvC2 with anyone else on here too.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 1, 2009)

MizuDoragon said:


> (could you put a member cound on the first post, Arcadium ^^).



I believe that's the total. See OP for details. I belive, 29, and that's everybody, including me, you, billy, and whoever bomba-bomba was.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 1, 2009)

Ohai I'm back from NY the 2nd most epic concert I've seen. I can hopefully get the podcast thing recorded next week.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 1, 2009)

*ding* Thread Done.
Closed...


----------

